# Do GOLDEN RETRIEVERS SMILE?



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

You can't tell me that is not a smile.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Yep they can do the biggest smiles. Denali has a lot of adventures, I better not show my pups his blog.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

They definitely smile and that was a great one.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

No creature smiles better than a golden; your boy has it down pat!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm sure when he sees that camera he knows to, Smile... Love his photos!


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

And what a great smile he has


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Finn's Fan said:


> No creature smiles better than a golden; your boy has it down pat!


100% agree on this!


----------



## avincent52 (Jul 23, 2008)

> No creature smiles better than a golden; your boy has it down pat


I respectfully disagree.
Exhbit a: my wife
Exhibit b: Kate Beckinsale


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Well.....no question about it shes got a great smile too!


----------



## Vicki (May 15, 2006)

Denali definitely has roverglow!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Beautiful smile! Gorgeous golden!


----------



## Chloe's Mum (Jan 1, 2006)

They certainly do and what a great smile - what a beautiful dog!


----------

